# Reading Material



## Bro. Staton (Oct 16, 2014)

What reading material do you all recommend for newly made MM.


----------



## JAB (Oct 16, 2014)

Did you receive a work manual/ritual?


----------



## EQNUPE (Oct 16, 2014)

Black Square &Compass:200 Years of Prince Hall Freemasonry -Walkes
Out of the Shadows -Roundtree &Bessel
Morals and Dogma-Pike


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 16, 2014)

The great liGht along with your ritual


----------



## BroBill (Oct 18, 2014)

If you are in Texas, obtain, read, and learn The Monitor of the Lodge. Your Secretary can help you.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Oct 20, 2014)

JAB said:


> Did you receive a work manual/ritual?


 Yes I did and I am starting to study that now!!!


----------



## Bro. Staton (Oct 20, 2014)

EQNUPE said:


> Black Square &Compass:200 Years of Prince Hall Freemasonry -Walkes
> Out of the Shadows -Roundtree &Bessel
> Morals and Dogma-Pike


 I purchased the Black Square and Compass and starting to look for any books by Walkes. I will search for the out of the shadows and Morals and Dogma....Thanks


----------



## AndreAshlar (Oct 30, 2014)

Black Square and Compass - 200 Years of Prince Hall Masonry is a must for any PHA Mason!


----------

